

NYC JavaScript User Group: First meeting, tonight at 7pm. - aditya
http://groups.google.com/group/nycjs/browse_thread/thread/6348252c09dc4706

======
zackola
hm. a little bit of notice might have been nice :)

------
paddy_m
I'd like to go. I haven't heard of this group before. There is no history
other than this thread ont he group

